# R8 GT Week plus: More R8 GT vs. R8 LMS Photos + Wallpapers from Audi UK



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As mentioned, Audi UK hosted journalists at the track with both the new R8 GT and an example of the R8 LMS driven by Marino Franchitti. We've added a gallery of UK Audi R8 GT photos (some including the LMS) and have also uploaded several high-res and edited shots as wallpapers. View them below after the jumps.

* Audi R8 GT (UK Spec) Photo Gallery *

* Wallpaper #1 *

* Wallpaper #2 *

* Wallpaper #3 *

* Wallpaper #4 *

* Wallpaper #5 *


----------

